# Out of Print BL Novels



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I've recently embarked upon a mission to acquire as many of the older books that I can, as on the old BL forums the oldest books were the ones most raved about.

I've already ordered Space Marine (Watson), Eye of Terror (Bailey), and got Inquisition War (Watson) the second it was released.

What other books would you all recommend, so I can start keeping my eyes open on Ebay and Amazon?

Thanks!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Konrad trilogy is fantastic. Konrad, Shadow Breed, and Warblade. I've said it before, I'll say it again, the finest BL books I have ever read.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Is that one 40k or WFB?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Fantasy. I've heard complaints about its plot--or really, the lack thereof--but far be it from me to criticize a man for his favorite bed compani--I mean, book.

Well, _Enforcer_, the Shira Calpurnia Omnibus by Matt Farrer which is coming out, is a MUST. Like, a very, very necessary one.

_Let the Glaxay Burn_ is basically an omnibus of anthologies, so it's the ultimate collection of old, out-of-print short 40k stories for you.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I picked that one up before I left the states, the problem is I think my wife's got it packed up in a box, hidden away for a year as part of her embarrassment for her incredibly nerdy husband 

I'll get to nagging her again to send it out


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The WHFB Geneieve Triology is a very good read as well, even if it suffers from similar problems to Ian Watson's Inquisition War in that so many years have passed since it's publication that a lot of fluff has changed.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> I've heard complaints about its plot--or really, the lack thereof


There is a plot in each novel, but on the whole it doesn't need one, as it just follows a rather disturbed young man and his adventures over the course of years. It's extremely dark and grim, with a particular scene of battling skaven in the sewers under one of the Imperial cities standing out as almost disturbing and scary.

I also second _Let the Galaxy Burn_. I still pick it up every now and then and read a random story. 

Also, if you're watching the net for these books, see if you can get your hands on the old _Inferno_ magazines. There are lots of great short stories, with some BL favourites like Commissar Cain, Gaunt's Ghosts and Gotrek and Felix popping up every now and then.


----------

